# Odd Static Noise??



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

My little Jasper is making this weird sound like radio static. I know they will sometimes do this when weening or for attention. But here's the odd thing about it, he will only do this when I am near the cage when I'm not he will go back to is normal chirp. He is about 6 months old, sooo what's up with him?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its an attention thing...he knows that if he makes that noise he gets attention (i.e. the breeder would pick him up and feed him). If you want to stop it you can ignore him when he's making that noise and play with him when he's not.


----------



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

OK, thanks, prob why he doesn't do it when he's out of the cage. Just making sure its not serious.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Monte used to do that too in the beginning. Oh it was horrid. He grew out of it within about 10 days. So I'm sure he'll get over it soon.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> why he doesn't do it when he's out of the cage.


Maybe he's begging to get out of the cage when he uses this sound.

Snowy is four years old and uses a static sound to beg for head scritches (she also whacks me with her beak. Kind of rude if you ask me). It's not quite the same as the baby food-begging sound but it's fairly similar.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

tielfan said:


> (she also whacks me with her beak. Kind of rude if you ask me).


Sorry I couldn't help but to chuckle, I can just picture....um excuse me..... let's get those fingers moving.

They can keep us on our toes, can't they?


----------

